# Capacities.



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello all,

can anyone tell me the fresh and grey water capacities on a 2008 allegro 97. Also has anyone fitted a second battery who can give any tips from the experience? and finally any other mods made to improve life on board.

thanks to all and happy new year!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

These guys should be able to help you

http://www.chaussonmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have looked at that site but they do not even mention the Allegro anymore! not sure if new models are the same.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Chausson 97*

Hi Stepps I have sent you a PM
Regards
Solly


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Stepps,

There is a phone number, that you could call ??


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

I think you will find that the fresh water tank is 140l and the waste is 98l.

I have an Allegro 94 which has 2 x 110 ah batteries. However, the motorhome came with all wiring etc. for the 2nd battery, not sure about the 96 as the battery position will be different. Have a look where the battery is fitted to see if there is the provision for a 2nd already in place.

Tony


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

2008 brochure


----------

